# Wirsbo Aquapex



## Robert Sherman (Jul 16, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can purchase fittings for Wirsbo Aquapex?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

No.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## Rambo (Jul 10, 2010)

haha.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

well yes and no


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Ask your local supplier.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Wirsbo-Mart over on Industrial Avenue.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Do you have pipe stretchers as well? You will need them.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Doesn't Walmart have it?:whistling2:


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

whats wirsba aguapax? breid.................:rockon:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

No, but I heard where you can buy the crimp rings.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Robert Sherman said:


> Does anyone know where I can purchase fittings for Wirsbo Aquapex?


Why are people so stupid???


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Let me show you how its done... :whistling2:

http://tinyurl.com/2dg7het


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Let me show you how its done... :whistling2:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/2dg7het


That gets funnier everytime:laughing:


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Thought this thread would be closed already lol


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

tungsten plumb said:


> Thought this thread would be closed already lol



Closed Now

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

